# Name this foster =O)



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well this is the new boy we have coming in on friday from GA.. the shelter has named him Max but we have had too many Maxes.. any ideas on names..

This boy is about 2-3 yrs old and Heartworm Positive.. so he will starting HW treatment soon as well as having to be altered. 

isnt he the cutest!! cant wait to meet him on Friday..


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Rusty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Bart!!! Great looking dog, thank you.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is gorgeous! I like Sam, Rusty was a good one, Luke, Samson, Tucker, Ben, Barry, Jake...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What a looker! How about Kirby?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Toby!!! he's a pretty boy!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow he's handsome. I hope he finds a forever home soon, thanks for taking him in. How about Rudy (Rudolph) since it's Christmas time!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a handsome boy!
He looks like a "Parker" to me.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow! I am awful with picking names, but I just have to say, that is one supremely handsome dog!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's SO handsome...... looks very much like my Penny. How 'bout Brady ( like Tom Brady......... so handsome and talented... a real winner )


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MacKenzie
Miller
Foster
Forest

I like this website: Unique, Uncommon, Unusual Baby Names for Boys and Girls


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

He's very handsome!! He looks like a Duncan to me. I hope all goes well with the hw treatment.


----------



## tas (Nov 1, 2007)

charlie,1 nice golden


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Since he is red and from Georgia he can only be name Hooch!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Cute pup!! Jack is the first name that comes to mind when I see his face


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Bogey, Romeo, Justice . . .


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oooo i think Romeo, too! Perfect for him!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I go with the vote for *Jack*. I love that name. Another name I love for a big dog (not sure how big your Max is) is *Winston*. *Hooch* would be a great name also.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Chance? Since he's getting a second chance.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

He's so handsome. The name Mulligan hit me when I looked at him. (I looked it up and mulligan in golf means a shot retaken, due to an errant shot. Ie, a second chance! Perfect.)


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Chance? Since he's getting a second chance.


Chance gets my vote too. I have always thought that if I ever get another golden, he would be a rescue male and that is what I would name him for the same reason. Good Luck


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I hope this lovely boy gets a forever home for Christmas , I like Cedar or Boone.


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

What a beautiful boy...he actually reminds me alot of our Max (RIP). How about "Big Red"


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Palekana (Pele or Kana for short) = Hawaiian for rescued


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow you guys are great... lots of really good names that will be added to the list for dogs that will be coming thru...

I have written them all down so when i meet him on Friday i can see what fits.... lol..u start running out of names when the rescue has been around for 20+ yrs.... and plus the lady who runs it also breeds and shows goldens so its hard coming up with new names.. and u guys are making it very hard to decide now!!!!!

thanks Melissa for that site info.. great refernce..

will let ya know what name we decided on... thanks again for your help.. will post some new pics after i pick him up... hes going straight to the vet on Friday to be boarded and worked in for vetting.. we cant risk bringing anything into our foster homes from the shelter...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous..*

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeatGorgeous doesn't describe him!! He is a "Hunk," as they used to say in the Old Days!!

I love the names: Chance, Cody and Gizmo!!!

*I want him!!! *


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

How about Dillan.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Chance? Since he's getting a second chance.


I have a nephew named Chance... I think I like it better as a name for the dog:


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

He's gorgeous. How about "Digby".


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dante

(I hate common names that sound like they're for a dog...)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Merlin!! .................... :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the name Chance. But I like the name Rory also.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Dante
> 
> (I hate common names that sound like they're for a dog...)


 
Oooh, I like that even better than Parker.


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

I like Rudy...!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Just saw another name I like - Clooney.


----------

